# MSC Camp Wilderness Youth Hunter Safety



## DBDalton (Mar 10, 2002)

Just a note for all.

The MSC Camp Wilderness, youth hunter safety education camp will be holding their annual 3 day Michigan Hunter Safety/IBEP instructional session in July of 2004 at School Section Lake in Mecosta county.

Its a three day summer camp that combines education and regular activities like swimming, fishing, volley ball etc into an experience the kids will never forget.

Boys and Girls ages 11 to 15 earn their certificates as they get personal attention in the fine details of safe hunting.

We can hold 45 kids and would like everyone to begin thinking about signing up for next year.

More information can be had at www.Campwilderness.org


----------

